# Scheme



## sven450 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi, 

Im sven 15 years old , 1.93 and 74 kg
Im looking for a split scheme 
Do you guys know a good scheme 
I want to become bigger and bave more muscles.
This was my last scheme http://fitnessjunk.nl/fitnessschema/spiermassa-opbouwen/3-dagen-hardcorebodybuilding/

Ps: if you guys have some tips for me just tell them.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


----------

